# avidemux compile error [solved]

## Moonfire

Hi Zusammen,

um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich habe im Moment die offizielle Version 2.4.4 emerged und laufen.

Hier nun das Problem:

Wenn ich die avidemux-9999-r2 bauen möchte, was vor einiger Zeit noch problemlos ging, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/idct_mmx_xvid.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/fft_3dn2.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/snowdsp_mmx.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/snowdsp_mmx.c: In function 'ff_snow_horizontal_compose97i_sse2':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/snowdsp_mmx.c:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/fft_3dn.o

Linking C static library libADM_lavcodec.a

[ 94%] Built target ADM_lavcodec

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/avidemux-9999-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3333:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  931:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1003:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

```

Besagte Zeile 26-33 in snowdsp_mmx.c beinhaltet folgendes:

```
 void ff_snow_horizontal_compose97i_sse2(DWTELEM *b, int width){

    const int w2= (width+1)>>1;

    // SSE2 code runs faster with pointers aligned on a 32-byte boundary.

    DWTELEM temp_buf[(width>>1) + 4];

    DWTELEM * const temp = temp_buf + 4 - (((int)temp_buf & 0xF) >> 2);

    const int w_l= (width>>1);

    const int w_r= w2 - 1;

    int i;
```

Das ganze ist für einen etwas erfahrenen Entwickler sicher leicht klärbar.

Wäre toll wenn jemand eine Idee hätte, da ich diese Version aus dem SVN ziemlich dringend benötige.  :Wink: 

Hier mal noch meine emerge --info

```
moonx avidemux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.9 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r0, 2.6.27.7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27.7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_6000+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Mar 2009 21:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.mirror.ipv6.e-utp.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 asf berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread fam fame flac fortran freetype gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 jack java mailbox maildir matroska midi mmx mmx2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia nvtv opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd pulseaudio python readline reflection session smp spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd wma wma123 wmf wmv wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xorg xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias version" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Danke im voraus!

Greetz,

MF

----------

## flammenflitzer

Error 1 fehlt

----------

## Moonfire

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Error 1 fehlt

 

Was soll mir das sagen?

Ich füge einfach mal von etwas weiter vorn das ganze ein.  :Wink: 

```
[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/rawdec.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/rawdec.c: In function 'raw_decode':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/rawdec.c:132: warning: passing argument 2 of 'avpicture_fill' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/rawdec.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/rawdec.c:171: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/rawenc.o

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/bmp.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c: In function 'bmp_decode_frame':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:59: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_byte' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:60: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_byte' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:65: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:75: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:76: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:97: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:98: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:101: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le16' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:102: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le16' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:109: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le16' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:114: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le16' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:117: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:128: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:129: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:130: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:235: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le24' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:238: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bytestream_get_le32' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:243: warning: passing argument 2 of 'ff_msrle_decode' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/bmp.c:338: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/msrledec.o

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/cputest.o

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/mpegvideo_mmx.o

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/vp3dsp_mmx.o

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/dsputil_mmx.o

[ 93%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/fdct_mmx.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/motion_est_mmx.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/simple_idct_mmx.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/fft_sse.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/vp3dsp_sse2.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c: Assembler messages:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:172: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:173: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed /var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:176: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:177: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:224: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:226: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:230: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/fft_sse.c:250: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/idct_mmx_xvid.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/fft_3dn2.o

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/snowdsp_mmx.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/snowdsp_mmx.c: In function 'ff_snow_horizontal_compose97i_sse2':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/i386/snowdsp_mmx.c:30: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

[ 94%] Building C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/i386/fft_3dn.o

Linking C static library libADM_lavcodec.a

[ 94%] Built target ADM_lavcodec

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/avidemux-9999-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3333:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  931:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1003:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'berkano'

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/avidemux-9999-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/temp/build.log'

```

So, das ist das komplette Ende.

----------

## Moonfire

Ich habe gerade noch eine interessante Neuigkeit entdeckt.

Da eigentlich qt4 in der 2.4.4 deaktiviert ist, hab ich das mal aktiviert. Eigentlich ist ja qt4 der neue Standard für avidemux.

Damit habe ich dann 100% die gleiche Konstellation wie in der -9999er Version aus dem SVN.

Damit kann ich diesen Fehler auch in der 2.4.4 reproduzieren.

Nun habe ich irgendwo gelesen das evtl das SSE2 dazwischenfunken kann.

Wie kann man dieses deaktivieren, wo es doch im ebuild selber nicht mit aufgeführt wird.

Oder gibt es eine direktere Lösung für das erste Problem?

greetz

----------

## flammenflitzer

Error1 fehlt immer noch. Und dann der Einfachheit halber mal die Ausgabe der flags für avidemux. Vielleicht sse2 mal in der make.conf deaktivieren.

----------

## Moonfire

Also sse2 ist bereits in der make.conf deaktiviert.

Aufruf:

```
[ebuild     U ] media-video/avidemux-9999-r2 [2.4.4] USE="aac alsa amrnb dts extrafilters%* gtk jack lame%* libsamplerate mp3 qt4%* truetype vorbis x264 xv xvid -aften -arts -esd" 0 kB [0=>1]
```

Hier nochmal das Stück ab Error 1  :Wink:  :

```
* Source: Yes

make[2]: *** [po/avidemux_tr.qm] Error 1

make[1]: *** [po/CMakeFiles/qmfiles.dir/all] Error 2

[ 88%] make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux_build/avidemux/ADM_userInterfaces/ADM_QT4/ADM_gui/AQ_gui2.cpp:1:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-9999-r2/work/avidemux-9999/avidemux/ADM_userInterfaces/ADM_QT4/ADM_gui/Q_gui2.cpp:99: warning: 'typedef' was ignored in this declaration

[32mBuilding C object avidemux/ADM_libraries/ADM_lavcodec/CMakeFiles/ADM_lavcodec.dir/bitstream_filter.o
```

Da dies aber doch recht viel ist, hier das build.log: http://moonx.ath.cx/build.log

----------

## dopester

Probiers mal mit 

USE="-qt4" emerge -av avidemux

Das hat bei mir zumindest geholfen. Ich habe das Problem allerdings auf Qt 4.5 geschoben, das scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein.

Die GTK Oberfläche ist aber auch brauchbar unter KDE  :Smile: 

Gruß,

dopester

----------

## Moonfire

@dopester

Mit GTK baut es natürlich problemlos, nur ist GTK extrem unstable hier und ich brauche all die Funktionen die mir erst mit qt4 zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Noch dazu ist qt4 wesentlich stabiler.  :Wink: 

Qt 4.5 habe ich jetzt drauf, vorher 4.4.2 mit dem es mal ging. Allerdings gehts es auch mit anderen Versionen seit einer Weile nicht mehr zu bauen.

Die Kunst und das Problem liegt hier beim finden eines Fixes um qt4 zum laufen zu bekommen.  :Wink: 

Aber danke für die Idee!

----------

## dopester

Oh, dann hab ich wieder was gelernt... Ich dachte die Funktionen wären identisch.  :Smile: 

Das die GTK Oberfläche nicht 100pro stabil ist habe ich gestern auch gemerkt beim batch-encoding.

Ich habe auf jedenfall auch schon jegliche USEFLAG kombination probiert, ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich also irgendwie anders noch behilflich sein kann zur Behebung des Fehlers, lasst es mich wissen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn du die sourcen manuell entpackst, muss doch irgendwo stehen, was genau benötigt wird. Welche qt Version ist denn da aufgeführt?

----------

## Moonfire

Nun, wenn ich in die CMakeLists.txt schaue, dann sehe ich das ab Version 4.2 benötigt wird.

Da es aber weder bei der 4.2, noch bei der 4.3 mehr ging, hab ich es damals mit der 4.4 gebaut, mit der es jetzt allerdings, wie bereits geschrieben, auch nicht mehr baubar ist.

```

#**************************************************

# Search for QT4 

#**************************************************

MESSAGE(STATUS "<Checking for QT4>")

MESSAGE(STATUS "<******************************>")

if(NO_QT4)

message(status "<disabled per request>")

else(NO_QT4)

   IF (APPLE)

      SET(QT_MIN_VERSION 4.4.0)

   ELSE (APPLE)

      SET(QT_MIN_VERSION 4.2.0)

   ENDIF (APPLE)

   

include(FindQt4)

if(QT4_FOUND AND MINGW)

if(XMINGW) # Cross compile ?

        SET(QTXM /rot2/qt_4.3)

        #

   SET(QT_QMAKE_EXECUTABLE qmake)

   SET(QT_UIC_EXECUTABLE uic-qt4)

   SET(QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE moc-qt4)

   SET(QT_RCC_EXECUTABLE rcc)

   SET(QT_QTGUI_LIBRARY QtGui4 ) # FIXME

        SET(QT_QTCORE_LIBRARY QtCore4 ) # FIXME

        SET(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS "-I${QTXM}/include ${CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS}")

        LINK_DIRECTORIES(${QTXM}/bin)

        LINK_DIRECTORIES(${QTXM}/lib)

else(XMINGW)

   MESSAGE(STATUS "** MINGW ** OVERRIDING PATH FOR QT4 You may have to edit CMakeLists.txt!!!")

   SET(QT_QMAKE_EXECUTABLE qmake)

   SET(QT_UIC_EXECUTABLE uic)

   SET(QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE moc)

   SET(QT_RCC_EXECUTABLE rcc)

endif(XMINGW)

endif(QT4_FOUND AND MINGW)

endif(NO_QT4)

```

----------

## dopester

Zur Info:

Mit QT 4.5.1 klappts wieder mit der QT Oberfläche.

Gruß,

dopester

----------

## Moonfire

Ich habe im Moment qt-4.5.0 installiert. Damit geht es auch.

Beim ausprobieren einer anderen SVN based Software hatte ich die avcodec.h und einige andere Headerfiles von ffmpeg unter  /usr/include/ffmpeg  /usr/include/libavcodec /usr/include/libavdevice /usr/include/libavfilter /usr/include/libavformat und /usr/include/libavutil aktuallisiert (von Hand).

Erstaunlicherweise ließ sich danach jede Version, sowohl die offizielle als auch die aus dem SVN problemlos mit qt bauen.

Damit ist dann das Thema für mich solved.

greetz

----------

